# Is it worth buying or renting sewer snake



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

this depends on how frequent the situation occur... I would just rent one and try it out first.... because even you have the powerful tool, you may not know how to use it effectively and get the job done... once you rent the tool and the job is done... then you can consider purchasing one next round and at that time you know you can do it...

I myself try before with some medium level snake and don't have any luck with it... Luckily HD let me refund it...


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

I think if you routinely need a power snake, I'd find the source of that problem. 

Baring that, I wouldn't expect that just because it needs snaked now it would need snaked in the forseable future. So I'd probably rent one for 4 hours and be done with it.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Big boxes only charge like 40 bucks for a four hour rental which is more than adequate time for the average job. Buying one would really be cost ineffective unless your in the trade.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

if this is re-occurring problem like tree roots and you know the length of snake that will handle it. Buying now might save a little money. Renting to see if this is a DIY fun thing for you (Playing in the sewer) makes alot of 
CENTS.


----------



## helpless handyman (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all the good replys, I think I will rent one!


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Helpless, make sure you get the proper heads for the snake. There are "arrowhead" shaped tips for clearing a path through roots and then cutter heads of different sizes (3" and 4") for clearing the rest of the roots. I used to rent one for a friend and the rental place gave me all the tips and the cable came in 8' lengths so I knew how many to take with me once I knew the proper distance I had to go. Some just have a long cable on a reel now.


----------

